# Sharing a little of my training



## JowGaWolf (May 4, 2020)

First half is slow so others can see what I'm doing.  I increase speed bit by bit.  Goal is to strike the ball twice.  Once for the trap and another for the back fist.


----------



## _Simon_ (May 5, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> First half is slow so others can see what I'm doing.  I increase speed bit by bit.  Goal is to strike the ball twice.  Once for the trap and another for the back fist.



Awesome, quite liked that drill, has a nice flow to it as well. Thanks for sharing, it's always nice seeing what other people are doing, gives me and all of us fresh ideas


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 5, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> Awesome, quite liked that drill, has a nice flow to it as well. Thanks for sharing, it's always nice seeing what other people are doing, gives me and all of us fresh ideas


No problem. I was going to just drill a hole in the tennis ball that I'm striking but decided a sock would be better.  That way I can adjust the type of material that I want to strike.,  I can change it from stand to gravel, to a lacrosse ball.  It makes it easier to customize the training. Maybe I'll make a training video explaining how I use it, depending on the interest.


----------

